# RAP Application export?



## lam_tr (30. Apr 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ich hab mich auch ein bissle mit RAP beschäftigt und wollte fragen, 
wie ich diese Applikation exportieren muss damit ich es auf einem Server laufen lassen kann.

Was für ein Server brauche ich?
und was für ein format hat dann diese Applikation?

Es wird doch nicht so wie bei RCP sein, dass da eine Reihe von Dateien generiert wird und über exe Ausführbarsein oder?

Gruss lam


----------



## piro (9. Mai 2012)

Wollte mal nachfragen, ob du deine Frage schon beantworten konntest.

Stehe ebenfalls vor dieser Frage.

Habe gerade mit RAP angefangen. Einen Tomcat Server habe ich nicht. 

Auf einem unserer Firmenserver läuft eine RAP Anwendung aber ich kann keinen Tomcat Server finden nur den IIS (Webserver von MS).

Die Anwendung wird über den Browser aufgerufen von jedem x-beliebigen Client.

Kann mir einer erklären, wie das geht und was man dafür machen muss? Ist Jetty hier ein Thema?

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## Sonecc (10. Mai 2012)

RAP kann mit jedem JSP/Servlet server laufen.
Z.B. in Tomcat oder Jetty.

RAP Applikationen können dabei direkt zu war dateien exportiert werden. (Mittels War Product) oder wie hier beschrieben:
Help - Eclipse SDK


----------



## dzim (11. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht solltest du lieber die aktuelle Doku nutzen ;-)

Help - Eclipse Platform


----------



## Sonecc (11. Mai 2012)

Ups^^


----------

